# New ND Contour Lake Maps Available on Web



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Pretty cool about Audubon's edition....

*New Contour Lake Maps Available on Web*

Lake Audubon in McLean County and Lake Josephine in Kidder County are
now available as full color contour maps on the North Dakota Game and
Fish Department website at gf.nd.gov.

More than 120 high-tech maps are featured in "Lake Contour Maps" under
the "Map Services/GIS" link. Another 40 lakes, including Lake Ilo (Dunn
County), Lake Tewaukon (Sargent County), Alkaline Lake (Kidder County),
Brush Lake (McLean County), Harmony Lake (Mercer County), Round Lake
(Kidder County), and Mount Carmel Dam (Cavalier County), were surveyed
this past summer and will be added as full color maps upon completion.

These free maps are available in large and small sizes. Large maps show
contour lines, man-made features such as boat ramps, roads and camping
areas, and surrounding terrain taken from aerial photographs. Small maps
show the same details except surrounding terrain.

Adobe Acrobat Reader is required to view and print maps, which are saved
in PDF format.

Other, older contour maps are also available on the website. Survey work
to update these remaining lakes will continue this spring and summer.


----------

